# 12.1 y u bork me sistim? 🤷‍♂️



## yobdsb (Jan 19, 2020)

Upgraded to 12.1 from 12.0 has borked my system (not surprised)
I have another system with a similar config which is running 12.1
It still shows 12.0-RELEASE-p3 under uname (sysctl) but shows as 12.1-RELEASE-p1  under freebsd-version.

My /boot/kernel and /boot/kernel are the same in both systems.
The only files that are different on the broken box are the ones below:
---------------------
/boot/loader
/boot/loader.efi
/boot/lua/
/boot/modules/
/boot/pxeboot
/boot/screen.4th
/boot/userboot.so
/boot/userboot_4th.so
/boot/userboot_lua.so
/boot/zfsloader
---------------------

Both have full disk encryption and different keys.
Is it safe to replace them with the ones which are on the system that runs fine?

I mean can I just copy the good files from the working system and replace the ones on the system which shows 'Bus error' without losing my data/keys?


----------



## tingo (Jan 19, 2020)

You probably forgot to run freebsd-update enough times (hint: it asks you to reboot, then run freebsd-update install again, to install the userland parts).


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

Indeed I got stung by the errors of a bad `freebsd-update`.
The freebsd-update message says update all your ports, when it should say update all your ports or packages.
I use packages so I ignored the message about ports. Big mistake.
Luckily I had enough experince at the time to get my system back.


----------



## yobdsb (Jan 19, 2020)

I am aware of that. I have upgraded many time so  I did run install twice.


None of you answered my question.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

My fix was to copy a certain library file xxxx.so.7 to xxxx.so.8 but it did not feel right. It did work though.
Maybe copying the above files will work, I can't say for sure. Never used geli.
My position was "what do I have to lose". I would have had to wipe it otherwise.


----------

